

A Short Story: H1GH N00N (autonomous trucking, drones, and highway robbery) - SocksCanClose
https://medium.com/@AreDangerousMen/h-gh-n00n-bb645b6e04b1

======
SocksCanClose
see: [http://www.wired.com/2015/05/worlds-first-self-driving-
semi-...](http://www.wired.com/2015/05/worlds-first-self-driving-semi-truck-
hits-road/)

